# Myers Brigg Indicator



## Asa (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi, just wanted to see if anyone else cared about this. Just post what your type is. I'm an INFJ. Only if you've actually taken the test please.


----------



## Deutschherper (Jul 24, 2007)

Huh, not many people have taken the test. I'm an ISFP, and proud of it  .


----------



## Asa (Jul 25, 2007)

Heh heh, someone actually responded. What do you do for a living?


----------



## Deutschherper (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm a student.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't get it. :?


----------



## Asa (Jul 26, 2007)

> I'm a student.


Joke's over Michael :lol: 

Sparky:

It's a kind of type test.

E: for extravert, outgoing friendly likes parties socializing

I: for introvert, private prefer books to parties...

S: for sensor, specific to the point grounded

N: for (Intuitive? i forget. Michael, enlighten me), theoritcal absentminded

T: for thinker, prefers hard facts to faces

F: for feeler, prefers people to hard facts

J: for judger, organized

P: for perceiver, less organized more lax


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 6, 2007)

"S" in concrete thinker.

"N" is abtract thinker.

Here's an example:

I was in a writing class and the teacher asked what the first step in writing a paper was (I'm the S, the teacher is the N). I say, "sharpen your pencil". He thought I was kidding. It was so concrete and so unlike a N. He, being abstract, said, "the first step is research".


----------



## Asa (Aug 6, 2007)

> "S" in concrete thinker."N" is abtract thinker.
> 
> Here's an example:
> 
> I was in a writing class and the teacher asked what the first step in writing a paper was (I'm the S, the teacher is the N). I say, "sharpen your pencil". He thought I was kidding. It was so concrete and so unlike a N. He, being abstract, said, "the first step is research".


Same thing you evil S. :lol: 

And technically, if you do your research on the computer, the first step would be to buy a computer...


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey, N. You told me to "enlighten" you. Besides, he never said to do it on the computer.


----------



## Asa (Aug 6, 2007)

About the name.


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 6, 2007)

You sounded like you wanted to be "enlightened" about a N. So what you really wanted was the name... of what?


----------



## Asa (Aug 6, 2007)

Of N! Is it intuitive?


----------

